# Jeff O vs Connie on the subject of raw



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Had some extra time today so...
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5799385/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That was funny...very funny.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

LOLOLOL I have no urine penetration. I am crying laughing. too funny.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Had some extra time today so...
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5799385/


Kinda choppy on my computer. Something about Jeff and chickens on Connies new carpet and no penetration??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Had some extra time today so...
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5799385/



OMIGOD! I can't decide which part I like best!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OMIGOD! I can't decide which part I like best!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Wait --- yes I can. "Every time a man walks in here with shiny hair you ask if he's eating raw."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No, wait --- the diaper is great too. :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think this is the last we'll see of this :razz:

Honest to God, I'm still laughing


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I like being so tall. And Jeff so short. :lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

No idea why I'm laughing so hard at that. =D>


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

I love every time he says shute hund is Gay and then crosses his arms when he says I am wearing a diaper


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is part 2 continued 

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5800219/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Here is part 2 continued
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5800219/



No no -- it was Nick Nolte! LOL


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

OMFG. I haven't laughed that hard in months. My eyes didn't just moisten. I have been laughing for 5 minutes and tears are everywhere. My fiance thinks I have gone hormonally looped. 

Rosco Peeko Train...OMFG...help me. This shit is pricelss.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably one of the dumbest things anyone could have done was show me this shit.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you get points for shiny hair in mondio? LOL

Tim, cracked me up! 

"settle down or i'll lock this thread" lol


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Probably one of the dumbest things anyone could have done was show me this shit.


Boy, you really are a crabby bastard. It was like 10 conversations rolled into one and somehow it all made sense. Love it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

EXCELLENT! That was GRRRRRRRRRRREAT! I can't wait for the next installment. "What a dush bag" hahahhahahahha


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG! Hysterical! Nice job. Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nicole, you are definatly on the too stupid to exist list

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5800653/

Oh shit, he meant that he will make movies too ??

DUUUUUUUUUMMMBBAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't decide which pronunciation of Schutzhund I like better ..... :-k


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Comic relief- I needed that.

Very funny "F_ck Turd".... I had forgot about that one.


PS/ Nicole is not stupid. Jeff is just having PMS because his puppy wasn't perfect. Now play nice.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

OMG! I sooooo needed a good laugh! Jeff, you gotta admit it's funny, really funny!

I didn't know you were so tall Connie and your hair does look great! 

Fantastic Tim!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nicole, you are definatly on the too stupid to exist list


Oh? Hey man you want to talk about stupid, you're the one with that S-COW two hour to rile GSD that you're talking yourself into liking. Should have spent your money better as far as I'm concerned - ***.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

"If I let Esko compete in Mondio the worst place he can take in the country is 10th..."


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Had some extra time today so...
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5799385/


WTH is Shut-zund???? LMAO....too funny!!!! 

I was partial to the "throwing up chicken bones all over your new carpet"


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Probably one of the dumbest things anyone could have done was show me this shit.


I was thinking the same thing.......I WILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO THIS!! God help us all when people like Jeff figure out how to do it.:twisted: :grin:
just make sure the clothes stay on and the verbage stays PG-13 or Connie will lock it! LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I can't decide which pronunciation of Schutzhund I like better ..... :-k



Connie,

I took a puppy to a Pet Smart class a few years ago, mainly for socialization. The instructor told me about all his experience in
Schultz hound. All I could think of was, Hogans Heroes character Sgt Schultz "I know nothing, I see nothing" VBG


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Connie,
> 
> I took a puppy to a Pet Smart class a few years ago, mainly for socialization. The instructor told me about all his experience in
> Schultz hound. All I could think of was, Hogans Heroes character Sgt Schultz "I know nothing, I see nothing" VBG


Oh, Schultz Hound -- even better! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I was thinking the same thing.......I WILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO THIS!! God help us all when people like Jeff figure out how to do it. 

You see Nicole how petty and retarded you are ?? Mike got what I was saying right away, unlike fuktard you. And the best you can come up with is a slam on a puppy that I got ?? Which by the way, he is shit to me, but I will bet money he is better than any dog you have ever owned. Try that hat on for size.

HA HA

Man you are dumb.

I will now refer to you as bulldog boy, as from your last few posts your gender is probably as confused as you are.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a quick masterpiece.

http://www.xtranormal.com/makemovie...e-87da-003048d69c21/fm/?nosearch=1&noregion=1


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a quick masterpiece.
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/makemovie...e-87da-003048d69c21/fm/?nosearch=1&noregion=1


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa didn't work for me Jeff :x


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It works for me. Does it take you to the page ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It works for me. Does it take you to the page ??



No. It just takes me to the page where you choose "make movies" or "watch movies" ... generic.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It works for me. Does it take you to the page ??


It took me to the "make movie" page....little video box on right says "wait while loading" and it never did ;( More patience or ?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No. It just takes me to the page where you choose "make movies" or "watch movies" ... generic.


same here! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a quick masterpiece.
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/makemovie...e-87da-003048d69c21/fm/?nosearch=1&noregion=1


Did you register Fuktard?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, while we're waiting for Jeff...

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5804325


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Steven Lepic said:


> Well, while we're waiting for Jeff...
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5804325



Very nice. So it will take hundreds of seminars to get a Mondio title? What is the going rate for these seminars? "I need a clown corpse"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That one doesn't work for me. I think that we are blowing up their server.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That one doesn't work for me. I think that we are blowing up their server.


LOL I had some trouble with their server too. LOL I just made one of Master vanderhoff from Van Guard K9 PO Lease, but I deleted it


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought it was VonderMUFF?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

oh yeah your right. He knows his shit


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I was thinking the same thing.......I WILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO THIS!! God help us all when people like Jeff figure out how to do it.
> 
> You see Nicole how petty and retarded you are ?? Mike got what I was saying right away, unlike fuktard you. And the best you can come up with is a slam on a puppy that I got ?? Which by the way, he is shit to me, but I will bet money he is better than any dog you have ever owned. Try that hat on for size.
> 
> ...


Um what? If you are talking about my ribbing you by calling you a crabby bastard (there was sarcasm in the thought but maybe you didn't get that) well then, I'm guessing that what you wrote above about me being gender confused is really just your way of saying I offended you in someway. Too bad. :-({|=

BTW are you measuring something by comparing this GSD pup you have to someone whose owned pets? Why? I'm not sure how what you have ever owned or had is relevant to anything between you an I. Oh right, this is the working dog forum. Go ahead, tell me I don't belong here and call me stupid while you are at it. 

Forever your fan, Bulldog Boy


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry bulldog boy, but it has come to my attention that you posted something.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5806173/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you didn't use the pause, or the camera change stuff. However, you can make cool costumes. I need to work on that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Jeff, you have gone too far this time. Way too far. [-(

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5806681


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why am I shitting myself ?? That was the fattest oldest character they make ?? Where is the tard helmet ?? That was the best arguement you could make up for me ?? Good God.

Since when do old fat bitches need powerful things between their legs ?? Most of them have more drive for ice cream than they do sex. I would have went with the "My husband makes more money, and so I have better looking horses than you do arguement.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Steven Lepic said:


> Jeff, you have gone too far this time. Way too far. [-(
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5806681


That was funny!!!


----------

